# Western Trail Saddles



## Nevnarial (Mar 5, 2008)

I mostly just lurk on here but I have a few questions about a saddle that some of you more knowledgeable in western saddles might be able to answer .
Let me start by saying that the few western saddles I have ridden in killed my knees so I thought I couldn't ride in one ever. I trail ride in my dressage saddle and feel secure but it's just not very comfy for me and isn't a great quality saddle to begin with. Doesn't hurt my knees though. I bought an Aussie that didn't fit my horse very well and while I liked it, I don't really want to buy another. 
So my questions are:
1. Do the EZ knee stirrup rotators really keep you knees from hurting?
2. My dressage saddle is a medium wide and fits my quarter horse pretty well, does that mean I should be looking more at semi or full quarter horse bars? I will have a trainer check over any saddle that looks promising but I don't even know which to look at first. 
3. I like the look of this saddle but I am suspicious of the price being so low and that a google search of Northwood Saddlery shows nothing about the company or reviews from buyers. Their return policy is reasonable so maybe they are nice saddles. 
Anything about the pictures sending up red flags for you western riders?

http://www.saddleonline.com/Western...t_info.html?osCsid=3inut5no8fo0scmb0b6g0rtq37

Thanks for reading this and for any help you can give me Saddle fitting......ugh I hate it!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Before you discount your Aussie as not fitting well, I'd wonder what you're using under it. Because of how they're built, they tend to fit just about anything within a certain range but most people fail to realize that they're so well padded that you need nothing more than a thin blanket under them. Most fit problems stem from people assuming they need a thick pad under their Aussie to protect their horse's back and it not only creates fit problems, it can be downright dangerous because the saddle tends to roll when mounting.


----------



## Nevnarial (Mar 5, 2008)

That is a very good point but do I have an Aussie pad for it. My trainer thought that it fit pretty well initially but realized later that his bucking was due to the saddle moving too much. It fits through the withers ok but not further back.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Totally depends on the horse because although many aussies will fit, there are various kinds to fit various horses. Please go to Colins website at: http://www.aussiesaddle.com/ He knows his stuff.

I have been extremely please with my aussie that I bought 5 years ago. It fits two of my horses very well, but the other two need a different fit. So I got them measured per Colins instructions and then he is looking at two of the ones I picked to see which would be a better fit. he can also adjust most of the trees to fit your horse. He's very knowledgeable about Aussie saddles...

I love my aussie and my knees no longer hurt when I trail ride and I can be gone up to 10 miles or more per day.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

My wife has bought saddles from that outfit. They aren't what I'd call high quality, but they are okay for weekend trail riders.

My knees ache too in most western saddles. I'm short legged and I think part of it is due to there being a lot of leather in a western saddle. My Aussie is better, and we have an old saddle that's way too small for me that doesn't bother my knees. Part of it is how it's built and part of it is the horse too. I think stretching the muscles and such over time helps too.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I had knee pain all my life with riding until I got a Bob Marshall Treeless saddle. I also had horrible problems with saddle fitting until I got the BM. All my saddle problems are gone after years of trying all kinds of saddles. yay!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I always liked the Balanced Ride saddles.
And did many a trail ride using one, and did not kill my bad RA knees at all.

*Monte Foreman Genuine Balanced Ride *

This is what I had and rode many miles in one like this.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would look for a good, used, western saddle before I even looked at a new one. A good quality used saddle should be broken in, something I don't enjoy, and you can buy a much better quality saddle for the same amount of money. Lower quality western saddles are often uncomfortable for both the horse and rider.

If your leather western saddle hurts your knees it may just not fit right or it may not be well broken in. The first thing we used to do with a new saddle was hang it over a water tank or bath tub so the fenders and stirrup leathers (take the stirrups off) are underwater. Let it soak overnight, then put it on a saw horse, put the stirrups back on, turn the stirrups 180 degrees out and put a piece of 2x4 in them to hold them. Put some weight on the 2x4, and let the saddle almost dry, oil well. The stirrups should hang in the proper position. If you can do this it will make your saddle a lot more comfortable.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Minelson said:


> I had knee pain all my life with riding until I got a Bob Marshall Treeless saddle. I also had horrible problems with saddle fitting until I got the BM. All my saddle problems are gone after years of trying all kinds of saddles. yay!


Do you still have the western style stirrups? Or did you go with a different style.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

Nevnarial said:


> I mostly just lurk on here but I have a few questions about a saddle that some of you more knowledgeable in western saddles might be able to answer .
> Let me start by saying that the few western saddles I have ridden in killed my knees so I thought I couldn't ride in one ever. I trail ride in my dressage saddle and feel secure but it's just not very comfy for me and isn't a great quality saddle to begin with. Doesn't hurt my knees though. I bought an Aussie that didn't fit my horse very well and while I liked it, I don't really want to buy another.
> So my questions are:
> 1. Do the EZ knee stirrup rotators really keep you knees from hurting?
> ...


You are right in questioning the cheap price. It's a cheap saddle. Decent western saddles cost a minimum of $1000 and even in that price range your not getting a good quality saddle tree.

Save you money until you can afford a good saddle. If your need is immediate I would suggest a synthetic Big Horn or possibly an Abetta. I haven't heard much good about Wintec but they are another possiblity. If you want to try searching around check the internet for older Simco, Big Horn, Bona Allen, Billy Cook, Tex Tan. Those are a few decent saddle brands that you may find in a low price. Buy quality not price and remember that your horse is the one that suffers if you go the cheap route.
Abetta also makes a leather saddle which is fairly priced though the rigging is nylon but that can easily upgraded to leather when your funds allow. Here's a link that will show the Abetta.

http://www.saddles-abettasaddles.com/leather5.html

As for knee pain, it's been my experience that is usually caused by a rider having their legs braced rather than relaxed when riding. Point your toes out a little and relax. Think of your legs as ice cream and let them just melt around the horse.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

levi1739 said:


> You are right in questioning the cheap price. It's a cheap saddle. Decent western saddles cost a minimum of $1000 and even in that price range your not getting a good quality saddle tree.
> Have fun, be safe Jack


 So true. The Balanced Ride Saddle I had, I sold for $1,800 and even that was a good price for a used one.
That saddle in the picture is one for sale, and that one is 25 years old for 1K~!.
Mine was only 5 years old when I sold mine. LOL


----------



## Nevnarial (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, I should have been more clear about my Aussie. I like it ok but it doesn't put me in a very good position and while I could send it back to the company to have the tree adjusted, it doesn't seem worth the money for a saddle I don't really want. I found I prefer my english to the aussie.
My knee pain is from too much ballet. My knees ache if I squat or kneel to so I know there is a problem with pressure and bending. 
I have been searching online to get an idea of price for used westerns from the better brands (older circle y, tucker, cashel etc.) and figured that would be the way to go. I just liked the look of the saddle in the link enough that I thought I would ask. Bottom line is, I will never have $1000 dollars to spend on a used saddle so that puts some of the even better brands out but I do see that there are nice used saddles starting around $600 if you really look. 
I will be able to try my friend's Tucker and that might help me figure out if knee pain is a problem and if I even like riding in a western. I just want to look at all options and since I already know I can use an english saddle for trails I wanted to check into western.

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not sure how I managed to lock this thread but there was absolutely no reason and I do apologize.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for unlocking it! I was wondering what happened. LOL


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I camp a lot with my mare and I got the rotators and "trail stirups" . They are deeper so more of your foot is in contact and they have a rubber pad. I am an older gal and do stop every hour, get off and stretch..problems gone.


----------



## Nevnarial (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Wr! 
It's good to know the rotator stirrups work, farmmaid. I already drop my stirrups or get off on longer trail rides because of my knees so maybe those on a western saddle would make them an option.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I have tried the stirrup rotater things and find that they dig painfully into my ankles. If you find a very well broken in saddle that might help more than those.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wolffeathers said:


> Thanks for unlocking it! I was wondering what happened. LOL


I think that for every year that I don't delete the entire horse forum, I'm rewarded with new magic buttons. The fact that I have deleted the entire horse forum once is a good indicator that I'm not all that handy with magic buttons:rotfl:


----------



## Nevnarial (Mar 5, 2008)

My hat's off to you Wr because I would never want to be a moderator for a number of reasons and dealing with the computer would be one of them. I would feel like this all the time :hair.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

wr said:


> I think that for every year that I don't delete the entire horse forum, I'm rewarded with new magic buttons. The fact that I have deleted the entire horse forum once is a good indicator that I'm not all that handy with magic buttons:rotfl:


I can only imagine deleting an entire forum without meaning too. LOL! Must of been before my time here. :gaptooth:


----------

